# Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?



## Gideon01 (4. November 2015)

*Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei mir gerade ein nerviges Problem. Das Setup besteht aus 2x Dell U2715H und einer Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X mit aktuellem Treiber auf Windows 10. Der eine ist über HDMI angeschlossen, der andere über DP auf mDP (originales beigelegtes Kabel). Nach einiger Zeit kommt es bei Bildschirmbewegungen (auf Website scrollen o.ä.) dann zu nervigen Streifen / Balken, die waagerecht über den Bildschirm flackern. Wenn das Bild steht, ist dann alles wieder gut - bis zur nächsten Bewegung. Wenn ich die Monitore aus- und wieder anschalte ist das Flackern wieder komplett weg, bis es dann irgendwann plötzlich wiederkommt. Das kann dann auch mal länger als eine Stunde dauern, eh es wieder da ist.

Ich habe gelesen, dass das DP Kabel nicht so gut geschirmt sein soll und nun wollte ich mal probieren den DVI Ausgang zu nutzen und per HDMI in den Monitor zu gehen. Allerdings ist das Kabel nur bis Full-HD verwendbar.  Nun habe ich im Internet geschaut, finde aber keine DVI auf HDMI Kabel, die so eine Auflösung unterstützen. 

Habt ihr noch einen Rat oder ein paar Tipps für mich, wie ich  dieses nervige Problem besiegen oder woran das liegen kann?

Beste Grüße,
ein hoffnungsvoll auf Tipps wartender
Gideon


----------



## midgard00 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

Also wenn das Flackern nur auf dem per DP angeschlossenen Bildschirm auftritt könnte es hiermit funktionieren:

CSL â€“ 2160p DVI-D zu HDMI Adapter | DVI-D to: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Gideon01 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

Das hab ich auch schon gesehen, da hat mich aber abgeschreckt, dass sehr viele mögliche Auflösungen aufgelistet sind, aber nicht die 2560x1440.

Leider flackern wenn dann auch immer gleich beide Monitore. Was wiederrum eigentlich dagegen sprechen würde, dass es am DP Kabel liegt.. :/


----------



## midgard00 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

Der Adapter unterstützt 4K also müsste 2560x1440 auch gehen. Aber wenn beide Bildschirme flackern kanns eigentlich wirklich nicht am Kabel liegen. Hast du die Bildschirme mal an einer anderen Grafikkarte betrieben? Oder die Grafikkarte mit anderen Bidschirmen?


----------



## Gideon01 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

An einem anderen PC habe ich sie noch nicht probiert. Aber an dem aktuellen PC hatte ich vorher schon zwei andere, diese waren 24 Zoller. Der eine hatte 1920x1200 und der andere 1920x1080, wobei der eine über HDMI und der andere über DVI angeschlossen war. Das hatte ich über 2 Jahre so (davon ei halbes Jahr mit dieser Grafikkarte) und da gab es keine Probleme. Deswegen war so mein Gedanke, dass der DP Schuld ist..


----------



## midgard00 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

Wenn beide Flackern kanns ja nicht ein Kabel sein... Was passiert denn wenn du nur einen der beiden Bildschirme anschließt und unterschiedliche Kabel ausprobierst? Wenn das nix bringt vllt. mal im Treiber die Bildwiederholrate anpassen und gucken ob sich was ändert.


----------



## Gideon01 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

Das Ausprobieren von einem alleine schaffe ich heute nicht mehr über längere Zeit. Aber ich habe gerade noch geschaut, die Wiederholfrequenz zu ändern - im Catalyst springt er wenn ich auf 50p Hz stelle immer zu einer Auflösung von 1080p - mit 2560x1440 komme ich da nicht hin. Es bleibt auf 60Hz. Und in den Windowseinstellungen unter den Eigenschaften für die Monitore finde ich auch nur 60Hz und nix anderes zur Auswahl.

Habe auch probiert die Leistungsgrenzeneinstellungen bei AMD OverDrive im Catalyst zu ändern (weil ich da hier was ähnliches gelesen habe: Monitor flackert kurz - ComputerBase Forum) , aber jedes mal, wenn ich dort einen Wert wie 20% eingebe und auf "übernehmen" klicke, steht nachher wieder 0% drin...


----------



## Gideon01 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

Also was ich nun mittlerweile herausgefunden habe ist, dass es mit nur einem Monitor keine Probleme gibt.

Merkwürdig ist allerdings, dass es bei aufwändigeren Spielen (Anno 2205, Black Ops 3) keine Probleme während des Spielens gibt. Dafür habe ich dieses Flackern sehr stark in den Momenten, wo der PC Level lädt, ich aber sonst ein statisches Bild sehe. Kann das den Fehlerbereich einschränken oder macht das das Ganze noch absurder?


----------



## Gideon01 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore - 2x Dell U2715H*

Ich habe jetzt auch mal ein Foto davon gemacht, damit ihr es euch besser vorstellen könnt, was ich mit "Flackern" meine.

Parallel dazu habe ich auch mal ein Video davon hochgeladen: - https://youtu.be/yaM6-SUt2eU 
Wobei es hier dann auch flackerte, wenn ich nichts mit der Maus oder so gemacht habe.


----------



## Psych0dad (9. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*



midgard00 schrieb:


> Also wenn das Flackern nur auf dem per DP angeschlossenen Bildschirm auftritt könnte es hiermit funktionieren:
> 
> CSL â€“ 2160p DVI-D zu HDMI Adapter | DVI-D to: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Achtung laut Bild passt der Adapter nur, wenn dein Monitor einen DVI-Eingang hat!


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

Ich habe noch keinen Monitor mit DVI Ausgang gesehen..
Davon ab ist es eigentlich nen HDMI zu DVI Adapter.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

Welche GPU und hat diese ein Werks-OC? Würde bei der Art von Fehler ggf. den Speicher Takt etwas reduzieren, Treiber aktualisieren, dann sollte eine Besserung eintreten.

Für mich eindeutig der Grafik-Ram am Limit, kein Kabel.


----------



## Gideon01 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Welche GPU und hat diese ein Werks-OC? Würde bei der Art von Fehler ggf. den Speicher Takt etwas reduzieren, Treiber aktualisieren, dann sollte eine Besserung eintreten.
> 
> Für mich eindeutig der Grafik-Ram am Limit, kein Kabel.



Hallo Shorty,

ich habe diese GPU:  4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI/1xDisplayPort (Retail)    da ist zumindest das OC schon im Namen... Ich habe den aktuellsten stable Treiber installiert. Würdest du dann den beta Treiber nehmen? 

Kann ich zum Takt zurückdrehen das Tool hier verwenden:  https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/   und auf was würdest du den Takt dann stellen?

Danke und beste Grüße!


----------



## hendrosch (9. November 2015)

*AW: Flackernde Monitore .. Verbindung DVI zu HDMI mit WQHD (2560x1440) Auflösung?*

HDMI kann mehr als FHD@60fps doch erst 2.0 wäre dann so ein Adapter nicht sinnlos oder kann der Bildschirm das?

Ah ne HDMI 1.3 kann es auch schon, da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. 

Also für mich sieht es entweder nach zu hoch getaktetem Vram oder einem kaputten Kabel aus.


----------

